# Bending wood



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1440460362.632689.jpg

Is it possible to bend a 1/4in thick 1in wide piece of pine into a 6 in cirlcle


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

maybe.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4U7axO7tXc[/ame]


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well do you think this method would work to bend the piece back onto itself to form a circle


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

6" is prety small but I would try it. The tricky part will be the jig to end it around.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLl2oV7h2wU[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

heres a better one
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwTFw8Ol2o4[/ame]


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1440465209.954066.jpg

I was thinking a jig like one of these. I have a 6in whole saw so that would help to make the jig, but what im thinking about trying is soaking the section i need to bend in boiling water and maybe either
Option 1: put the piece in the jig on the top left corner of the picture. That jig would be a 6in whole cut in a  wide piece of lumber and a slice cut through the edge so i can feed to a point on the circle. Then i can feed the piece in through the slit and hammer it in forcing it to follow the curve.
Option 2: cut a 6in semi circle on the edge of a 2x6 and using the piece that was cut off to clamp in the piece but then id have to do it again to complete the circle.

I don't know these are a few ideas that i came up with. Im sure there are better ways of doing it, but thats why i asked you guys.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

I also just saw your post i do like that method but one problem, i don't have a microwave. &#128518; But im sure boiling it would work to.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

I bent a bunch of 18" circles, I found a peice of 18inch steel pipe and cut a slot in it for the first end to go in and used 12 clamps to do the bending. the ends overlaped. So when it was dry for a while iI used a strap clamp to hold it at the right size and then glued and clamped the over lap. Later I had to shape the joint, inside and out. That is all the experience I have with tight bending. Your idea might work, I kinda liked the jig in the second video.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 24, 2015)

I would guess that if it's soft enough to bend, hammering might leave a few dents.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

Hammering will be done on the end, his jig will be like what they use for rolling up Arborite, I'm just not sure it will follow the curve. He will be doing a few things before he tells us what works, I think.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ya i have extra of the wood strips so ill just end up doing some testing to see what works. Thanks for the ideas, ill put them to the test.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 24, 2015)

Pine is not one of the woods that is typically bent. You might have better luck with two 1/8" thick pieces.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 24, 2015)

JoeD said:


> Pine is not one of the woods that is typically bent. You might have better luck with two 1/8" thick pieces.



Is there a reason why it isn't typically bent? I guess i could get the strip thinner if need be.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2015)

If you cut thin enough peices you could just laminate them in a circle.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 25, 2015)

nealtw said:


> If you cut thin enough peices you could just laminate them in a circle.



A Skil saw is my only saw, i wouldn't be able to easily cut it thin but i guess i could plane it down but that would take a way too long. Ill try to bend it first and if i have no luck than ill just switch up the design on the project


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2015)

Be suprized what you can do when you screw a long fence to the table on a skill saw


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen where people have soaked the wood in a bathtub for a day to make it more flexible before bending, but steaming is also another way.  There are a lot of videos on how to build and use a steam box on youtube.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2015)

You can always cheat and just buy the strip and iron it on 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Real-Wood-Ve...dge-Banding-22mm-30mm-40mm-50mm-/370576878477


----------



## luciano70 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes it can be done, it's called steam bending. It does help if you soak wood for couple of days in water.


----------



## elbo (Apr 18, 2016)

the original post is about a year old as well as most of the replies. It would be interesting if he posted back with news of his success or failure.
That being said, pine is one of the worst woods to bend, red oak would be a better choice, but if pine is the only option, you would be better off to buy some pine veneer and laminate it into a circle using as many layers you need to reach the thickness you need


----------



## joecaption (Apr 19, 2016)

Why would you not just buy some banding material?
Google "edge banding"


----------

